# You can import youtube playlist into tidal now



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

Maybe this is old news but I just found out. Ive been using YouTube red (the higher quality subscription) for years. Tons of playlist containing thousands of songs.

This is a game changer for me.
Setting up new playlist in tidal is a pain..

You'll have to Google the process..I can't remmeber all the steps but it isn't super complicated.

So happy about this!


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Not sure this is 'new thread worthy'... but it definitely does not qualify as: General Car Audio Discussion.

I'm moving it to: DIY Music Forum.


----------

